# Tour de Fat Boise, ID pictures!!



## militarymonark (Aug 18, 2011)

just wondering who from thecabe might be coming to the tour de fat this saturday? I know easywind will be there anyone else? ride starts at 10am but I think 
registration starts at 8am not 100% sure on that but heck be early and you wont miss the ride. I'll be riding my military monark , my wife will be riding her girls 
monark.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=111052178980732


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 21, 2011)

pictures!! http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y96/cosmo9o/tour de fat 2011 boise/


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 21, 2011)

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y9... 2011 boise/?action=view&current=b3b21ed1.mp4


----------

